# When You Wish Upon A Star... (Celeste Is Here!)



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

Come watch the meteor shower!
I'll be making wishes north of the island. Feel free to join me.

Celeste is here handing out recipes!
I love her so much! Happy to see she's in NH as well! 

No entrance fee!
Gifts are appreciated, but not necessary. 

Ps. If anyone has an extra surgical mask, I'd love that.
Stay safe, everyone! lol

New Dodo Code: ------
Full? YES

Edit: Saharah is here as well! Stadium Wall and Choco Berry Floor.

Edit: Closing for the day! People who were waiting for a spot will still get to come! I'll PM a code!


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 30, 2020)

omw for a recipe! <3 meg frompillow


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 30, 2020)

Does she only ever give out Star Wand recipes?


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 30, 2020)

RhinoK said:


> Does she only ever give out Star Wand recipes?



she gives you a different recipe every time you talk to her (my experience so far at least)


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

RhinoK said:


> Does she only ever give out Star Wand recipes?



She gave me one.


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 30, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> she gives you a different recipe every time you talk to her (my experience so far at least)



Ooh I'd love to come then!


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm gonna come over! thank you for doing this!!


----------



## Azrael (Mar 30, 2020)

I would love to come by! Thank you!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd love to come by! Did you already get a mask?


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

Of course! Just stop by whenever you can.
I'll keep this open for a bit. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalmilktea said:


> I'd love to come by! Did you already get a mask?



Not yet!


----------



## alitwick (Mar 30, 2020)

May I come visit?


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 30, 2020)

> Not yet!



I'll bring one over, just completing a trade rn


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

crystalmilktea said:


> I'll bring one over, just completing a trade rn



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 30, 2020)

if i can manage to get in, I'd love to visit to quickly grab the diy recipe!
I'll tip some bells for the trouble x


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

Sloom said:


> if i can manage to get in, I'd love to visit to quickly grab the diy recipe!
> I'll tip some bells for the trouble x



Just come by whenever you can.


----------



## Trip_Away (Mar 30, 2020)

Full


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd loooove to visit if you're srill open! Do you have shooting stars as well? I'm so excited to see some!


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

You are complete


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 30, 2020)

thank you for letting me come!! <3


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

thoraofasgard said:


> I'd loooove to visit if you're srill open! Do you have shooting stars as well? I'm so excited to see some!



Yeah! We're all making wishes!
You can stop by soon. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



meggtheegg said:


> thank you for letting me come!! <3



Thank you for stopping by!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Mar 30, 2020)

WatermelonPuff said:


> Yeah! We're all making wishes!
> You can stop by soon.



Yay!! I'm so excited I could cry haha


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

2 slots now!


----------



## alitwick (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you for having me!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Mar 30, 2020)

It says it's full, but I'm going to have the Dodo code ready for when you next say it's open lol


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

Sorry! Open again!

New Dodo Code: 52RF8

- - - Post Merge - - -



thoraofasgard said:


> It says it's full, but I'm going to have the Dodo code ready for when you next say it's open lol



Game crashed. There's a new code up!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 30, 2020)

thank you for having me and my friends! <3


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 30, 2020)

ty for letting me visit!!


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> thank you for having me and my friends! <3



Always a pleasure having people around! Come back whenever

- - - Post Merge - - -



UnluckyUsagi said:


> ty for letting me visit!!



Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks for having me over! I disconnected sadly  I'm sorry for not properly saying goodbye


----------



## Munyo (Mar 30, 2020)

could i come again to make some wishes?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you for having me! Looks like it crashed but I got my recipe <3


----------



## Benjisora (Mar 30, 2020)

May I still join or is it over ?


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

Munyo said:


> could i come again to make some wishes?



Sure!


----------



## Benjisora (Mar 30, 2020)

Seems like a full room  Would you please notify me whenever a spot gets free ? Thanks in advance ! Enjoy the meteor shower~


----------



## Munyo (Mar 30, 2020)

WatermelonPuff said:


> Sure!



i will come when there's space. thanks!


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

Still open! 1 slot!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Benjisora said:


> Seems like a full room  Would you please notify me whenever a spot gets free ? Thanks in advance ! Enjoy the meteor shower~



There's space now


----------



## Benjisora (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll let munyo go for it, let me know when the next spot opens~


----------



## chibibunnyx (Mar 30, 2020)

May I come over please?


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

chibibunnyx said:


> May I come over please?



Of course! We're full at the moment, but I'll let you know when a spot opens!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Benjisora said:


> I'll let munyo go for it, let me know when the next spot opens~



Come over!


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

same for me


----------



## gpinckney32 (Mar 30, 2020)

I would love to come but it appears full right now!


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

WatermelonPuff said:


> Of course! We're full at the moment, but I'll let you know when a spot opens!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





chibibunnyx said:


> May I come over please?



Open spot!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rebornking said:


> same for me



Next spot is yours! I'll let you know!


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

Okay


----------



## chibibunnyx (Mar 30, 2020)

Tried to go but it'a full again &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Tenocht (Mar 30, 2020)

Are you still hosting? Does Sahara walls and floor are always the same in the day?


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

Closing for the night! It's 1am. lol
Thanks to everyone who stopped by!

People who posted here waiting to get in will get a code by PM.


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

okay


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Mar 30, 2020)

WatermelonPuff said:


> Closing for the night! It's 1am. lol
> Thanks to everyone who stopped by!
> 
> People who posted here waiting to get in will get a code by PM.



Thank you soooo much, you're the best! <3


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 30, 2020)

Aww can I may come too? ;o;

Awwww never mind just saw that you are closing now ;o;


----------

